# SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de



## sprinter07 (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen 
ich bin auch auf sowas reingefallen und weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie ich das stornieren soll, damit ich keine SMS mehr von diesen ABZOCKERN bekomme. Mit jeder eingegangenen Nachricht auf meinem Handy werden automatisch 4,95 Euro von meiner Preparid-Karte abgezogen. Einfach dreist- [........] !!!
Wer kann da wegen Kündigung weiterhelfen, sonst werde ich wohl die Tel-Karte sperren lassen und mir wieder eine neue (natürlich auch wieder neue Handy-Nr wegen solchen Abzockern) besorgen müssen.
Gruß
Sprinter07


----------



## Bummi99999 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Vielleicht hilt dir der Link
Bin auch betroffen und hoffe das es jetzt aufhört.
[noparse]https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go[/noparse]


----------



## capra1601 (1 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo 
auch ich bin davon betroffen habe schon 2 kündigungen da hin geschrieben per e mail nix kam zurück was kann ich tun um da raus zu kommen.


lg capra


----------



## reggae45 (2 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

[email protected] anclicken, neues Passwort anfordern, einloggen bei [email protected] und kündigen.
Es kommt Antwort per SMS


----------



## adan (3 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Bin auch reingerutsscht, obwohl ich nur wissen wolte, worum es geht.Die Gewinne: Dämliche Zeitschriften,  habe ich nicht angeklickt Da man aber nicht weiter kommt, ohne die Handy-Nummer anzugeben, dachte ich leichtsinnigerweise, es ist ja keine Kontonummer. Und schon las ich, das ich angemeldet bin und Euro 4,95 regelmäßig abgebucht werden. Ich habe mich sofort bis zur Kündigungsmöglichkeit durchgeklickt und auch gleich die Antwort gelesen, dass die Kündigung angenommen ist und mir keine weiteren Kosten mehr entstehen werden. Tags darauf war die Prepaidkarte leer geräumt. Jetzt suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit bei Vodafone zu erfahren, wer abgebucht hat und wieviel. Ich lade meine Karte erst mal nicht auf.


----------



## sprinter07 (5 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

bei mir hats geklappt - die Kündigung.
Ihr müsst erstmal die Seite aufrufen " myquiz2win.de"
Dann ganz vorsichtig langsam mit der Maus runterscrollen, bis Ihr bei Kündigungen angelangt seid. Hat bei mir so funktioniert. Gott sei Dank seit 6 Wochen keine Abbuchungen mehr.Gebt mal ein bei Google auf die Seite "Kostenfallen im Internet" Ihr werdet erstaunt sein, wieviele [.......] es gibt - und es werden täglich mehr !!!
Gruß
Sprinter


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich habe heute zum dritten mal von denen eine SMS bekommen und weiß gar nicht wieso. Habe bei nichts mitgemacht. Und nun geht die Internet Seit nicht zu öffnen. Kann nicht kündigen, was soll ich tun????


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo 

Ich habe hier etwas gefunden vielleicht hilft es euch weiter.



> 1.	Wie und mit welchen Fristen kann das Abonnement beendet werden?
> Sie können das bestellte Abonnement jederzeit und mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen. Hierzu haben Sie verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
> a.Loggen Sie sich mit Ihrer Handy-Nummer und Ihrem Code bzw. Passwort ein und klicken Sie anschließend im Log-In Bereich auf den Link "Account löschen" unter dem Eingabefeld.
> b.Wählen Sie auf der Startseite [noparse]http://www.myquiz2win.de[/noparse] den Link "Kontakt" und kontaktieren Sie uns unter Angabe Ihrer Handynummer mit dem Auftrag zu Löschung Ihres Accounts.
> Im Anschluss an Ihre Abmeldung wird das Abonnement umgehend beendet. Nach Ablauf der aktuell laufenden Spielperiode fallen keine weiteren Kosten an.



Wünsche euch viel Glück.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo,
auch bin auf MyQuiz hereingefallen ;-(
Habe dort angerufen und sie haben es ?angeblich? sofort herausgenommen.
Bei mir wurde über t-Mobile einfach der Betrag abgezogen. Habe heute die Rechnung storniert und bei t-Mobile Bescheid gesagt und auch eine passende eMail geschrieben.
Bin jetzt gespannt was danach kommt!
Hat schon einer Erfahrung damit gemacht?
LG
Moana


----------



## sprinter07 (10 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Das abgebuchte Geld wirst du nicht wiederbekommen, selbst bei stornierung an Auftrag Telecom.Die halten sich da dezenter Weise raus. Und mit Anwalt wirst du auch schlechte Karten heben, da sich "myquiz2win.de" immer an Ihre Rechtshinweise, die ganz unten auf der betreffenden Seite , wenn auch ganz klein gedruckt für jedermann ersichtlich ist. Google mal bei "Kostenfallen im Internet" Irgendwann stößt du auch auf die Seite von "myquiz2win.de" .
Fazit - Geld ist weg und wir alle wieder Mal schlauer geworden.


----------



## Marco (10 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



sprinter07 schrieb:


> Das abgebuchte Geld wirst du nicht wiederbekommen, selbst bei stornierung an Auftrag Telecom.Die halten sich da dezenter Weise raus.



In dem Fall nicht, hier T-Mobile abrechnet. Wenn es ganz gut läuft wirde der Mobilfunkanschluss gesperrt, weil der unstrittige Betrag nach Stornierung nicht überwiesen wird...

Die Mobilnetzbetreiber halten sich bei so etwas heraus, angeblich leiten Sie die Kosten nur durch (und verdienen gut dabei).

Mal angenommen man kommt an so ein ABO (z. B. durch Neuzuteilung einer Nummer) ohne die Seite selbst besucht und damit die Rechtshinweise gesehen zu haben...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Istmir auch passiert, daß ich auf die Masche reingefallen bin und bisher 15 Euro berappt ahbe. Nun habe ich aber auf der Seite bei myquiz2win mich gelöscht und auch bei planet49 erfolgreich eine Löschung gemacht, hoffe nun ich bekomme nix mehr abgebucht. Ist mir noch nie passiert bisher sowas, hab wohl nicht richtig die AGB´s gelesen. Habt ihr da Erfahrung ob man einfach seine Einzugsermächtigung sperren läßt bei der Telekom und dann lassen die die Abbuchung?


----------



## Marco (12 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habt ihr da Erfahrung ob man einfach seine Einzugsermächtigung sperren läßt bei der Telekom und dann lassen die die Abbuchung?



Das hat nichts mit der Einzugsermächtigung zu tun, da T-Mobile die Rechnung schreibt und die Abrechnung dann dort auftaucht...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

hallo zusammen ... mir ist dieser Mist eben auch passiert. Hab die Seite aufgerufen, mich eingeloggt und dann steht unten ganz klein "Account löschen" Da bin ich dann drauf gegangen, habe das nochmal bestätigt und kurz danach kam die Bestätigung per SMS für die Kündigung.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



reggae45 schrieb:


> [email protected] anclicken, neues Passwort anfordern, einloggen bei [email protected] und kündigen.
> Es kommt Antwort per SMS



Vielen Dank ,das hat mir sehr geholfen,werde demnächst aufpassen und die kleinen Schönheiten in meiner Umgebung schätzen.Diese Gewinne sind viel größer.
Danke nochmal und viele Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Bevor hier weitere Spammerpostings auftauchen, die von den  angeblich groß lesbaren Preisen verkünden  
( am untersten Bildrand  im untersten Scrollbereich außerhalb der zunächst  sichtbaren Fläche )

PS: Spampostings dieser Art werden  in Zukunft ohne Kommentar gelöscht


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

also ich bekomme immer eine SMS von der 87070 wo drinn steht das sich mein abo verlängert hat 
und das ich "STOP MOPAY" an die 87070 senden soll aber dann bekomm ich beim versenden
 andauernd die Meldung "Betreiber Dienst überprüfen".


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit teile ich ihnen letztmalig mit, das ich kein Abonoment bei Ihnen bestellt habe unter der Handynummer 0173[ edit]  .Sollte ich diesbezüglich weiter von Ihnen hören oder sollten mir Kosten enstehen werde ich umgehend meinen Anwalt einschalten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[ edit]


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Was soll uns  das sagen?

*Zur Information: Dies ist  das Forum von Computerbetrug.de nicht myquiz2win.de !  *


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo Ihr geprellten da draußen.

Bin auch draufreingefallen. Ich bekam ne SMS, da sollte ich 4,99€ pro Woche bezahlen - nee danke.

Ich habe es, wie in AZ 7 beschrieben, gkündigt. Also die SMS kam, dass es gkündigt sei. Ich werde es sehen und es mitteilen.


----------



## wildcards13 (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Also!!!!
Hatte gerade das Vergnügen, mein (angebliches ABO) zu kündigen.
Am besten war es, neues Passwort anfordern, dann normal einloggen und ACCOUNT löschen.
Kündigung wird sofort bestätigt.
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ja,tolle Sache das!! Da steht aber auch, wenn ich das zugeschickte Passwort nicht eingebe, wird der Dienst nicht aktiviert... habe es nicht eingegeben, ist der Dienst also nicht aktiviert? Und wird demnach auch nichts abgebucht?? Uah, wie ich sowas hasse!!!Kündigung habe ich per eMail geschrieben, damit ich eben das Passwort nicht eingeben muss, mal gespannt...


----------



## mamalove (20 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Das klappt leider nicht,hab ich vor fünf Wochen auch versucht.Hab dann noch bei Vodafone versucht,aber die konnten mir auch nicht weiter helfen.Hab gerade über MindMatics gekündigt und sofort eine Sms von 87070 über die Kündigung zurück bekommen!!!!!Endlich die Agb's von der Seite sind allerdings 6 Seiten lang wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe kostet der Dienst wohl 15 Euro aber lieber einmalig 15 wie jede Woche 5Euro für nichts echte Abzocke.Aber schön zu wissen das nicht nur ich so Blind,blond und blauäugig war.


----------



## mamalove (20 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Also ich bin eben noch mal in die Agb's von MindMatics gegangen,sehr undurchsichtig,aber eine Kündigung kostet da wohl nichts.Schaun wir mal ,wenn meine nächste Handyrechnung da ist meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## mdgmdg (21 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Bummi99999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilt dir der Link
> Bin auch betroffen und hoffe das es jetzt aufhört.
> [noparse]https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go[/noparse]


danke, das ich echt ein guter Tip!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

27.11.08 Hilfe:Habe mehrfach versucht myquiz2win.de über Kontakt zu kündigen,wurde bis
 heute nicht wie von mir gefordert per E-Mail bestätigt. Habe eine Telefonnummer von
 Vodafone bekommen  01805991000 ( Service Kraft myquiz2win.de) Habe mein Anliegen
 betreffender Person geschildert, mit dem Hinweis, das ich meine Kündigungen dokumentiert 
 habe und nicht gewillt bin noch weitere Zahlungen zuleisten. Mir wurde zugesagt, das 
 Forderungen nach Kündigung, zurückerstattet werden, und die Kündigung wurde mir sofort
per SMS bestätigt.


----------



## freibier (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

so ich hab mal ne frage ich hab miich dort auch registriert sms bekommen mit den tan aber tan nicht eingegeben werden trotzdem die 4.99 abgezogen weil wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt login fehler auch wenn ich neues passwort anfordere und tel nummer und pass eingebe kommt loginfehler also dürfte ich doch nicht registriet sein oder ????


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hab gerade gekündigt. Man muß sich ein neues Paßwort geben lassen. Kommt sofort per SMS. Frisch einloggen. Bei akkount löschen bestätigen.
Anschließend kommt dann sofort wieder eine SMS, in der die Kündigung bestätigt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

also ich hab heute dort angerufen und gefragt wenn ich den code von der sms nicht eingegeben habe bin ich auch nicht registriert die haben auch nochmal über meinen tel nummer nachgeschaut und haben gesagt das ich nicht registriert bin also auch keine abbuchung aber wenn doch dan schalte ich meine anwalt ein weil die haben das gespäch aufgezeichnet


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Fax geschickt! Darin habe ich geschrieben das Sie mit sofortiger Wirkung mein Account und mein Abbonement löschen sollen da es über das Internet nicht funktioniert!

Am nächsten Tag kam auch gleich die Nachricht! Ihr Abo wurde gekündigt und wird nicht weiter verlängert. Es fallen keine weitern Kosten für Sie an!

Die Faxnummer: 01805-5161517


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe bei meinem anbieter nachgefragt wie es sein kann das mir geld von meiner prepaid abgezogt wird ohne das ich telefoniere,es kamm wirklich von dem scheiß quiz2.
Habe darauf hin eine Tel. nr. bekommen 01805 991000 über diese hotline könnt ihr auch kündigen.
Wünsche euch viel Glück es loszuwerden.
LG Ute


----------



## achim_insel (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Mopay Abbuchungen vom Handy
ich möchte eigentlich nur eine einzige Information im Forum loswerden...
MOPAY ist ein Service der MindMatics GmbH...
Die haben auch eine Homepage: www.mindmatics.de
Dort gibt es oben rechts einen Button für Endverbraucher.
Dort kann man sich mit seiner Handynummer einloggen( kostenlos,toller Sevice) und alle Abonnements, Bestellungen Downloads usw einsehen, die man über das System MOPAY bezahlt...Alle Dienste lassen sich dort auch sperren und kündigen.Mindmatics selber veranlasst keine Abbuchungen, die verwalten nur das Bezahlsystem MOPAY.
Hoffe damit allen verzweifelten Abbuchungsgeschädigten geholfen zu haben.
MfG
Achim


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

mir gehts auch soooooo, sauerrei


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

habe vor drei Wochen über  [email protected] ein Abo gekündigt , welches ich nicht bewusst geordert habe , nachdem mir 6 Wochen lang wöchentlich ein ziemlich hoher Betrag über Vodafone abgebucht wurde , ohne dass ich irgendwelche Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe . Seitdem ist Ruhe .... ha ha . Heute habe ich als 999 Teilnehmer eine Seite aufgerufen und ruckzuck kommt von MOPAY die Nachricht  :Willkommen bei myquiz2win !


----------



## achim_insel (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

is schon lustig..da hat sich ne Firma einen Kopf gemacht wie man bezahlen vereinfacht, und sofort gibt es Firmen wie myqiiz die daraus fragwürdigen Profit schlagen...aber wenigstens scheint ja Mindmatics eine ernsthafte Firma zu sein...der Endverbraucherservice funzt...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Bummi99999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilt dir der Link
> Bin auch betroffen und hoffe das es jetzt aufhört.
> [noparse]https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go[/noparse]



Danke - bin auch von diesem [...] betroffen - hab das Ding über diese Adresse gestoppt.

Mfg B. S.  aus Weilheim

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

myquiz2win.de
einloggen
falls nötig neues passwort schicken lassen 
acaunt löschen 
hat geklappt


----------



## Schnatterente (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

HAllo, ich bin ebenfalls daraufreingefallen. Wie auch immer. Mein Handyanbieter hat mir eine Telefonnummer gegeben. Dort kann man kündigen: 01805991000 Ruft von 9 -18 Uhr da an. Die Menueführung bringt euch zur Kündigung. Vielleicht hilft es!!! Guten Rutsch allen Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie man die 4,99€ wieder zurückbekommt?

Ich habe die Abbuchung von meiner Bank zurücknehmen lassen. Habe extra vorher die Bank-Dame gefragt, ob das was kostet, sie sagte nein. Anscheinend kostet es aber doch Rücklastschrift, die mir mein Handyanbieter dann berechnen wird..toll..nochmal mindestens 3,-Euro mehr..:-(

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon Erfolg gehabt, so dass er das Geld wieder zurückbekommt?


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

... wäre besser gewesen, sich zuerst mit dem Provider über die Forderung eines anderen Anbieters zu verständigen. Oftmals erteilen die Mobilfunker eine Gutschrift auf der kommenden Rechnung. In den AGB deines Providers steht sicher, dass der alle Rücklastschriften zusätzlich berechnet, wenn diese vom Kunden ausgeht.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich habe mehrfach gekündigt - 88o28, myquiz2win( über das Formular mit Handy-Nummer , es war eine Woche Ruhe, dann kam wieder eine Verlängerungsbestätigung, und zwar jetzt zum dritten Mal ); die von der automatischen Blondine vorgeschlagene Fax-Nummer - o18o55529oo1192 - ist ständig besetzt. Mein provider ist über meine Schritte in Kenntnis gesetzt, notfalls muß ich Abo ändern.


----------



## bernd.overmann (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



achim_insel schrieb:


> Mopay Abbuchungen vom Handy
> ich möchte eigentlich nur eine einzige Information im Forum loswerden...
> MOPAY ist ein Service der MindMatics GmbH...
> Die haben auch eine Homepage: www.mindmatics.de
> ...


Bin Deinem Rat gefolgt und konto umgehend gestoppt werden.  Der Vertreiber " PLANET49 " glänzt immer wieder mit Gewinnspielen z.B. Lottospielgemeinschaften, der das gleiche Ziel verfolgt.


----------



## Schnatterente (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo, ich habe es geschaftt und konnte kündigen. Ich habe eine bitter böse Email an den Betreiber geschrieben; mit Anwalt und Verbrauerschutz gedroht. Außerdem habe ich von meinem Telefonanbieter folgende Nummer bekommen: 01805991000 Dort wird man dann zur Kündigung durchgestellt. Es hat geklappt. Meine freitägliche kostenpflichtige SMS blieb am 2.01.2009 aus. Vielleicht hilft es euch auch weiter. MfG Karin


----------



## jakocb (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo,

habe heut auch in den fragwürdigen Genuß von myquiz2win kommen dürfen. Dank der Beiträge hier, bin ich auf die Seite von mindmatics gegangen und habe dort den Anbieter sperren und das Abo kündigen lassen. Übrigens die Nummer 01805991000 ist die Kundenhotline von mindmatics. Wenn Ihr auf mindmatics geht und das Abo kündigt, könnt Ihr euch eine Rechnung als PDF anzeigen lassen. Dort erscheint eine Festnetznummer (089/...) von Mindmatics.

Gleichzeitig habe ich gegoogelt und folgende Faxnumer von Planet49 GmbH gefunden: 06196/8022100. Habe dorthin ein Fax mit dem Widerruf sowie den Widerruf an die bekannte E-Mailadresse ([email protected]) gesandt. Hoffe das reicht aus.

MfG


----------



## Christoph_Hackl (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich bin auf die Seite von myquiz2win.de über die Initiative-Deutschland.net - Offizielle Umfrage von Dr. Lars Rhein gelangt.  Ich glaube über ein Banner auf eBay oder yahoo, kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, jedenfalls eine seriöse Site. Der Link zur Initiative-Deutschland ist auch direkt erreichbar über:

[noparse]Initiative Deutschland[/noparse]

Dort wird nach der Meinung gefragt, wen man als Bundeskanzler 2009 wählen würde, Merkel, Steinmeier oder keinen von beiden.
Nach der Teilnahme an der Umfrage kommt Folgendes:


""Sie haben soeben eine E-Mail von uns erhalten. 
Bitte zur vollständigen Teilnahme bestätigen!



Als Dankeschön:
Wählen Sie aus diesen 2 Geschenken!""

Das erste "Geschenk": Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel für iPod, das zweite: Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel für LCD-TV

Hier werden kostenpflichtige Gewinnspiele als Dankeschön-Geschenk angepriesen: glatter Betrug!!
Bin leider auch darauf hereingefallen. Hab erst 3 Wochen später gemerkt, dass das ganze Prepaid-Guthaben aufgebraucht war. 
Würde gerne wieder an das gestohlene Geld kommen.


----------



## jakocb (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich bin genauso auf diese Seite gekommen, habe aber zum Glück am selben Tag gehandelt. Leider wird es nicht einfach sein, an das [......] Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



sprinter07 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich bin auch auf sowas reingefallen und weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie ich das stornieren soll, damit ich keine SMS mehr von diesen ABZOCKERN bekomme. Mit jeder eingegangenen Nachricht auf meinem Handy werden automatisch 4,95 Euro von meiner Preparid-Karte abgezogen. Einfach dreist- [........] !!!
> Wer kann da wegen Kündigung weiterhelfen, sonst werde ich wohl die Tel-Karte sperren lassen und mir wieder eine neue (natürlich auch wieder neue Handy-Nr wegen solchen Abzockern) besorgen müssen.
> Gruß
> Sprinter07



Hallo, habe auch ständig Gebühren von denen auf Handyrechnung. Dort steht eine E-Mail Adresse vom Abbucher, wenn Sie da reingehen, können Sie Ihre Abos einsehen und abmelden u bekommen eine SMS-Best. der Abmeldung. Bei mir wurde die Abbuchung von der hilfe.mindmatics.de veranlasst, war angeblich auch das Gleiche Gewinnspiel.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo!
Mir ist das auch passiert, allerdings mit der Kurzwahl-Nummer 88028.

Geh mal auf:     content4me by MindMatics AG
da kannst du dann unter "Ich möchte" die Rubrik  "Kundenservice online" anklicken.

Dann gibst du da deine Handynummer ein und kannst dein vermeindliches Abo abmelden.

Ich habe es so gemacht und hoffe, dass es geklappt hat.

Habe auch nie ein Abo bestellt. Bin bis jetzt ungewollt 49,90 Euro losgeworden. 

Mal schauen, ob man gegen diese Firma etwas unternehmen kann.

MfG
Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



sprinter07 schrieb:


> bei mir hats geklappt - die Kündigung.
> Ihr müsst erstmal die Seite aufrufen " myquiz2win.de"
> Dann ganz vorsichtig langsam mit der Maus runterscrollen, bis Ihr bei Kündigungen angelangt seid. Hat bei mir so funktioniert. Gott sei Dank seit 6 Wochen keine Abbuchungen mehr.Gebt mal ein bei Google auf die Seite "Kostenfallen im Internet" Ihr werdet erstaunt sein, wieviele [.......] es gibt - und es werden täglich mehr !!!
> Gruß
> Sprinter



Hallo Zusammen,

habe es gerade erfolgreich geschafft mich zu löschen. Ihr müsst wie vorher beschrieben erst auf die Seite myquiz2win.de laden, dann mit eurer Handynummer und dem Passwort was ihr von myqiz2win.de bekommen habt anmelden. Danach geht ihr auf die AGB`s und klickt ACCOUNT löschen an. Ich hatte innerhalb weniger Sekunden eine kostenfreie sms, wo stand, dass das Abo jetzt gekündigt sei. Viel Erfolg an Alle die wie ich auf so einen Müll reingefallen sind. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## jakocb (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich kann vermelden, das ich gestern keine Abbuchungen mehr hatte (dank Mindmatics) und das meine Widerrufe auch gefruchtet haben. Habe schon am 14.01.2009 (Abo am 12.01.2009 angeblich abgeschlossen) eine E-Mail vom Myquiz2win Service team ([email protected]) bekommen.

Zitat:
" Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

Ihr Widerruf ist bei uns eingegangen und wurde fristgerecht erfasst.

Wenn Sie eine Prepaidkarte besitzen, wird das Guthaben zurück auf Ihre Karte gebucht.

Als Vertragskunde erhalten Sie die Rückbuchung über Ihre Handyrechnung.
Die erstattung kann allerdings bei Überschneidung auch erst auf der nächsten Handyrechnung erscheinen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen...."

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe heute zum dritten mal von denen eine SMS bekommen und weiß gar nicht wieso. Habe bei nichts mitgemacht. Und nun geht die Internet Seit nicht zu öffnen. Kann nicht kündigen, was soll ich tun????



Bei mir ist das gleiche passiert...
Ich habe der "Muttergesellschaft" Mindmatics mehrere Emails geschrieben, aber erst als meine Handyrechnung in die Höhe schoss.
Ich frage mich nachwievor wie diese Leute an meine Handynummer gekommen sind, obwohl sie NIRGENDWO im Internet angegeben wurde.
Ich werde noch eine letzte email schreiben, dass ich niemals dort mitgemacht habe und deshalb auch nicht zahlen werde. Derzeit behaupten sie steif und fest ich hätte mich am Datum X angemeldet (obwohl ich zur angegebenen Uhrzeit gar nicht in der nähe eines PCs war) und hätte angeblich 7 von 10 Fragen richtig beantwortet.
Sollte die letzte email keine Früchte tragen, wende ich mich umgehend an die Polizei und erstatte Strafanzeige. Mit Verweisen auf mehrere Internetforen und Erfahrungsberichte.

Ich hoffe, dass auch dieser Spuk dann aufhört.

Captain X


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo,
ich bin/war auch betroffen, habe den Rat aufgenommen dort (Tel.-Nr. siehe myquiz2win.de) anzurufen. Ich bin von einer freundlichen Dame bedient worden. Die Kündigung wurde anstandslos angenommen und umgehend per SMS bestätigt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es wirklich vorbei ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch bin auf MyQuiz hereingefallen ;-(
> Habe dort angerufen und sie haben es ?angeblich? sofort herausgenommen.
> Bei mir wurde über t-Mobile einfach der Betrag abgezogen. Habe heute die Rechnung storniert und bei t-Mobile Bescheid gesagt und auch eine passende eMail geschrieben.
> ...




Hallo Moana, 
leider passiert nichts, wenn Du Dich an t-mobile wendest. Die müssen die Beträge bei diesen Abzockern abliefern. Man muss sich selbst kümmern, um an sein Geld zu kommen.
Da ich selbst Opfer dieser Betrüger geworden bin, habe ich auch meinen Anbieter gebeten, die Summen nicht zu überweisen. Da geht aber kein Weg rein.
Ich gehe heute zur Poizei und werde sehen, was die dazu sagen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Unternehmungen. Hoffentlich wehren sich viele, damit denen das Handwerk gelegt wird.
Tschüsi und viele Grüße an Dich von Ilona


----------



## lonely31girl (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo zusammen, bin auch da reingeraten, hab es so gemacht wie unten beschrieben. Habe auch sofort eine SMS bekommen die bestätigt daß mein Account gelöscht wurde.

Liebe Grüße



reggae45 schrieb:


> [email protected] anclicken, neues Passwort anfordern, einloggen bei [email protected] und kündigen.
> Es kommt Antwort per SMS


----------



## schotterjunior (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch bin auf MyQuiz hereingefallen ;-(
> Habe dort angerufen und sie haben es ?angeblich? sofort herausgenommen.
> Bei mir wurde über t-Mobile einfach der Betrag abgezogen. Habe heute die Rechnung storniert und bei t-Mobile Bescheid gesagt und auch eine passende eMail geschrieben.
> ...


hallo bin auch drauf reingefallen,mach mal wie folgt. erstens myquiz2win.de aufrufen dann handynummer und irgendein passwort eingeben, danach passwort vergessen klicken, ein neues passwort anfordern,dies bekommst du dann per sms auf dein handy in nicht mal 10 sec. danach wieder myquiz2win.de aufrufen handynummer und das neue passwort eingeben,dann bist du drin und jetzt    ascuond löschen     klicken.das wars du bekommst eine sms das du raus bist und alles ist wieder gut. sms würde ich speichern falls es probleme gibt.bei mir hat es in der beschriebene reihenfolge in nicht ganz 4 min geklappt. viel glück


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



> SMS myquiz2win. sofort Kündigen



Hallo?
Wir sind eine Webseite, welche sich gegen Betrug im Internet einsetzt. Aber wir sind nicht Ansprechpartner für Kündigungen von Abos.

Ausserdem ist es eine brilliante Idee, seine Handynummer zu veröffentlichen. Damit bekommt man nur noch mehr Abos und Ärger an die Backe.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Moinsen...
ich bin auch reingefallen habe per mail gekündigt und hat geklappt werde bestimmt so´ne sch.....nochmal mitmachen zocken ein nur ab!!!!!

lg.Markus


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo, auch ich werde von dieser Firma abgezockt. Nun habe ich über meine Mobilfunkrechnung herausbekommen, das die Firma Mindmatics diese Abbuchungen veranlasst. Durch ein telefonat mit der Hotline (Automat) dieser Firma (01805 991000) konnte ich erfahren, wer denn da Geld von meinem Konto buchen lässt. Es sind myquiz2Win.de und winmytv.de. Nach dieser Info konnte ich über Tastatureingabe am Telefon , diese von mir nicht abgeschlossen Abos kündigen. Die Kündigung wurde mir per hoffentlich letzter SMS dieser dubiosen Anbieter bestätigt. Desweiteren habe ich die nicht von mir abgeschlossen Abos, per E-Mail bei diesen Anbietern gekündigt und verlangt, mir eventuelle Verträge mit meiner Unterschrift als Kopie zuzusenden. Desweiteren habe ich gefordert, die gebuchten Beträge zurückzuerstatten. Ich werde ich sofort meinen Rechtsanwalt kontaktieren und gegebenenfalls Anzeige erstatten.
Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

unter der Tel.Nr. 01805991000 kann man diese Abzocke Kündigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hier der entsprechende Link mit den Kontaktdaten der verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer der Planet49 denen myquiz2win gehört:
[noparse]
PLANET49 Company: Ihre Ansprechpartner

hier sind die persönlichen Durchwahlen der Personen hinterlegt.

Die Pressestelle des Unternehmens ist:

[ edit] 
Communications Manager
Telefon: +49 (0)6196 8022-***
E-Mail: *****@planet49.com

Die Firma unterhält diverse Seiten zur Adressgenerierung.

Für alle Leute die Angst haben das hier Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt werden:

All diese Daten sind über die Seite des Unternehmens PLANET49 Company: Home zugänglich. Allerdings nicht für Beschwerden, sondern um über den jeweiligen Anprechpartner geschäftliche Kontakte zu knüpfen.

Viel Spass beim knüpfen. [/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Moin,Moin,
ohne persönliches Zutun wurden auch bei mir im Dezember 2008 und Januar 2009 je 19,96 €uro abgebucht. Habe meine Verträge bei T-Mobile sofort für Drittanbieter Sperren lassen.
Hinweis: Bevor Ihr einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragt, solltet Ihr mit Rückschein die Rückzahlung Termingebunden, anmahnen. Diese Aktion bleibt sicher erfolglos, jedoch gehen dann die RA-Kosten an die Abzocker. 
Bis bald G.T.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ohne persönliches Zutun


is klar.....



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hinweis: Bevor Ihr einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragt, solltet Ihr mit Rückschein die Rückzahlung Termingebunden, anmahnen. Diese Aktion bleibt sicher erfolglos, jedoch gehen dann die RA-Kosten an die Abzocker.
> Bis bald G.T.


genauso falsch wie punkt eins..


----------



## FraBehn (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich hatte schon angst, ich bin nur so blöd. "G" Habe auch erst von meinem Netzanbieter davon erfahren. Natürlich auf nachfragen und mit weiteren kosten verbunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

hallo ich habe heut zufällig dieses Forum gefunden, mir ist das auch passiert, ich habe an einem SMS Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und bis ich was merkte und reagieren konnte haben die mir 5x abgebucht.
ich habe denen mit Fernsehen  und Staatsanwalt gedroht, läßt die kalt.
Habe aber trotzdem an Akte 09 gemailt, vielleicht bringts was.

MFG
angelika maly


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



sprinter07 schrieb:


> bei mir hats geklappt - die Kündigung.
> Ihr müsst erstmal die Seite aufrufen " myquiz2win.de"
> Dann ganz vorsichtig langsam mit der Maus runterscrollen, bis Ihr bei Kündigungen angelangt seid. Hat bei mir so funktioniert. Gott sei Dank seit 6 Wochen keine Abbuchungen mehr.Gebt mal ein bei Google auf die Seite "Kostenfallen im Internet" Ihr werdet erstaunt sein, wieviele [.......] es gibt - und es werden täglich mehr !!!
> Gruß
> Sprinter



ich hab mit denen auch ein Problem,ich hoffe aber gehabt,hab es so gemacht wie du gesagt hast,nun hoffe ich das es funktioniert,wenn nicht gibts Ärger,die dürfen das nicht,da es keinen wirklichen Vertrag gibt,wo man was unterschrieben hat und so weiter


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hinweis: Bevor Ihr einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragt, solltet Ihr mit Rückschein die Rückzahlung Termingebunden, anmahnen. Diese Aktion bleibt sicher erfolglos, jedoch gehen dann die RA-Kosten an die Abzocker.
> Bis bald G.T.




blödsinn, erzähl doch nicht sowas sonst glaubt das wer und hat später noch höhere kosten.
warum sollte denn eine beschuldigte firma die kosten tragen ? verpflichtet sind sie nur wenn sie z.b. einen rechtsstreit verlieren. so wie du er schilderst kommen dann zu den bereits angefallenen kostet die ra kosten noch oben drauf!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo,
weshalb wird solchen dubiosen Firmen nicht der Saft abgedreht ?
Auch ich habe ein Abo und weiß nicht mal woher.
Bei  "wer kennt wen" auf der Abmeldeseite stand, kein Witz sie haben einen LCD Fernseher gewonnen. War neugierig, habe nachgeschaut und schon ist es passiert. 
Ist das nicht Betrug ?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Habe mich auf [noparse]www.myquiz2.win.de[/noparse] eingeloggt und neues Passwort angefordert. Sofort kam ein neues Passwort aufs Handy, womit ich mich angemeldet habe. Dann auf kündigen es kam sofort eine SMS :"Ihr Abo wurde gekündigt!" Es hat geklappt und meine handykarte leidet nicht mehr . Geht wirklich !!! Weiter sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

leider kann ich diese seite nicht mal anklicken.....öffnet sich nicht....hat jemand ne Ahnung????


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

vermutlich meint er diese URL ( ein Punkt zuviel) 
[noparse]http://www.myquiz2win.de[/noparse]

( allerdings ohne Garantie,  dass es so geht wie der Gastposter behauptet


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

kündigung.bitte keine SMS mehr senden


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

100 mal schreiben: 

Hier ist das Forum von computerbetrug de und nicht myquiz2win.de!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

hallo ich habe mich nicht bei euch angemeldet aber bekomme doch immer ein sms von euch die mich immer 4,99 kostet ..
ich möchte die nicht wieder entfangen .. mfg latoja


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

ich hoffe das es nun entlich auf hört mit mir die sms zusenden mein nr ist 0177491[ edit]  mfg latoja


----------



## it-franky (30 März 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hey latoja, das soll doch wohl ein Witz sein, oder?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hoffe das es nun entlich auf hört mit mir die sms zusenden mein nr ist 017749[edit]  mfg latoja


Du hast wahrscheinlich noch keinen Handy-Führerschein gemacht. Such dir z. B. einen VHS-Kurs zu dem Thema raus. Das Geld dafür ist bestimmt gut investiert.
Noch ein Tipp: Wenn du nicht Unmengen an SMS und Spamanrufen haben möchtest, dann poste deine Handynummer nicht überall rum.
Alles gute - it-franky


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



sprinter07 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich bin auch auf sowas reingefallen und weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie ich das stornieren soll, damit ich keine SMS mehr von diesen ABZOCKERN bekomme. Mit jeder eingegangenen Nachricht auf meinem Handy werden automatisch 4,95 Euro von meiner Preparid-Karte abgezogen. Einfach dreist- [........] !!!
> Wer kann da wegen Kündigung weiterhelfen, sonst werde ich wohl die Tel-Karte sperren lassen und mir wieder eine neue (natürlich auch wieder neue Handy-Nr wegen solchen Abzockern) besorgen müssen.
> Gruß
> Sprinter07



ich bin auch darauf reingefallen.wie kommen wir da raus?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich kündige hiermit ihr spiel und möchte keine nachrichten mehr. sollte dies weiter über mein handy erfolgen oder irgendwie,wende ich mich wo anders hin. dies ist nur abzocke und mehr nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Wende dich gefälligst mit deinem SMS-Gestammel an deinen Provider.


----------



## KEN29 (8 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

ich antworte jetzt mal einfach,weil ich nix anderes finde um einen beitrag zu schreiben....?

also mir ist der gleiche mist passiert!
hat irgendjemand hier sein geld jemals wieder bekommen?
ich bin mir gar nicht mal sicher ob ich mich wissentlich angemeldet hab bei denen oder ob es einfach nur so ein doofes gewinnspiel war!ich hab nie eine der 10 fragen beantwortet und hab auch mit diese wöchentlichen mails gar nix anfangen können!

bei mir war es im november,und falls ich mich wirklich angemeldet hab,war da nix von einem kostenpflichtigen abo gestanden.
hab meinen vertrag gekündigt und mein geld zurück verlangt.natürlich verweisen die jetzt auf die agb's in denen steht das es 4,99 pro woche kostet!
aber ich hätte es nicht gemacht wenn ich soetwas irgendwo gelesen hätte und hab auch schon beitrräge gefunden,bei denen es amderen ebenso erging?


----------



## KEN29 (11 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

hallo,

mir ist das gleiche passiert!
wie ist das bei dir ausgegangen?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



bernd.overmann schrieb:


> Bin Deinem Rat gefolgt und konto umgehend gestoppt werden.  Der Vertreiber " PLANET49 " glänzt immer wieder mit Gewinnspielen z.B. Lottospielgemeinschaften, der das gleiche Ziel verfolgt.




Info für die die Seite war sehr hilfreich. Habe so gesehen wer die Rechnung bezahlt habe will.
Sind satte 2,99-4,99€ pro log in. Spieleanbieter spricht von"kleinen Beitrag".
Nun mal sehen wie man dem Kind helfen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



achim_insel schrieb:


> Mopay Abbuchungen vom Handy
> ich möchte eigentlich nur eine einzige Information im Forum loswerden...
> MOPAY ist ein Service der MindMatics GmbH...
> Die haben auch eine Homepage: www.mindmatics.de
> ...



Beitrag hat geholfen, nun weiß man wo die Kinder zocken. Spielebetreiber verlangt 2,99-4,99€ und spricht von einem kleinen Beitrag


----------



## Yavuz170 (29 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

also mir ist der gleiche mist passiert!
hat irgendjemand hier sein geld jemals wieder bekommen?

bei mir war es im oktober,und falls ich mich wirklich angemeldet hab,war da nix von einem kostenpflichtigen abo gestanden.
hab meinen vertrag gekündigt und mein geld zurück verlangt.natürlich verweisen die jetzt auf die agb's in denen steht das es 4,99 pro woche kostet!
Habe auch die Rechnung von T-Mobile zurück gebucht , aber die Kommen jetzt mit Mahngebühren.

Ich bin in der meinung das wir alle uns zusammen tun und gegen T-Mobile und dieses [ edit]  Anbieter angehen müssen.Ich habe an T-Mobile geschrieben in falle eine Lastschrifft die Können dieses Gelder zurück Buchen, aber die wollen das gar nicht. Ich bin in der Meinung das T- Mobile mit denen zusammen Arbeitet und unserer Daten Weiter Verkauft.


----------



## Yavuz170 (29 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



> *T-MOBILE DEUTSCHLAND GmbH                *
> *Landgrabenweg 151*
> *53227 BONN*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe heute zum dritten mal von denen eine SMS bekommen und weiß gar nicht wieso. Habe bei nichts mitgemacht. Und nun geht die Internet Seit nicht zu öffnen. Kann nicht kündigen, was soll ich tun????



Hallo, auf meiner T-Mobile Rechnung steht unter den Leistungen :MindMatics AG ( Rückfragen - Tel. 01805991000 / E- Mail:[email protected]) 

Ich habe dort angerufen und mußte meine Handynummer über die Tastatur eingeben , dann hat er diese wiederholt und dann kam eine Ansage, das ich in meiner Rechnung ein Abo dieser Firma drin habe und das wenn ich das jetzt kündigen möchte einfach die 1 drücken müßte , was ich sofort auch tat . Dann legte ich auf , wie es mir gesagt wurde und auch promt bekam ich eine SMS, worin die Beendigung meines Abos stand . Ich hoffe das ich auch mein Geld so schnell wieder bekomme , aber ich glaube das kann ich abschreiben .Viel Glück


----------



## beamy1983 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Also der 2. Eintrag in dem Forum ist wirklich empfehlenswert....eine Art unabhängiger Service für jeden Handy-Besitzer, wo überprüft wird, welche Abos bestehen. Eine Abmeldung übernimmt dieser Dienst und man erhält kurz nach Abmeldung vom entsprechenden Anbieter eine entsprechende Kündigungs-SMS....top

*daumen hoch*


----------



## beamy1983 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



beamy1983 schrieb:


> Also der 2. Eintrag in dem Forum ist wirklich empfehlenswert....eine Art unabhängiger Service für jeden Handy-Besitzer, wo überprüft wird, welche Abos bestehen. Eine Abmeldung übernimmt dieser Dienst und man erhält kurz nach Abmeldung vom entsprechenden Anbieter eine entsprechende Kündigungs-SMS....top
> 
> *daumen hoch*



sorry, meinte den Beitrag vom 18.04.2009, 20:47:45 
(quasi der zweite auf dieser Seite ;o)  )


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Vielen Dank für den super Link. Bin auch auf diese Betrüger reingefallen, habe aber erst heute als ich diese nervigen sms kündigen wollte über Euch erfahren das die auch munter abbuchen. Eine echt Frechheit. Kann man da auch rechtlich vorgehen?


----------



## Yavuz170 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich habe T_mobilie und MindMatics AG durch einen Rechtsanwalt Angezeigst.Deswegen hat T-Mobile jetzt meine Handy gespert. Ich werde bis zum leztze Dienstanz gehen. Ich bin der meinung das sollen alle tun,nur gemeinsam können wir dieses Betrüger hand legen.Ich freue mich auf jede Anzeige gegen T_MOBILIE :sun::sun::sun::sun:

Niemann von uns hat einen schriftlichen vertrag mit MindMatics AG oder MYQuiz2win.de ,Die müssen nachweisen das wir vertrag haben


----------



## Scheiss KLARMOBIL (8 Juni 2009)

*[email protected]*

die telefonanbieter die profitieren doch so gut davon 
so arbeiten die zusammen
ich bin bei KLARMOBIL 
da gibt es gar kein kundencervice nur uber 0900 Nr. die -.99 cent pro min kostet 
uber email erhalte ich dazu gar keine antwort  
ich habe auch im internet da was angegeben und von 3 anbietern sms gekriegt  
am ende des monats muste ich 90 euro drauf zahlen 

Das kann doch garnicht sein das die telefonanbieter das auch noch unterstutzen ????

wer hat sonst noch was neues (was hier nicht steht ) drüber heraus gefunden bitte hier link rein schreiben, oder irgend ein erfolg hatte !!!

da schreibt einer [email protected] ist eine serjose firma ???
die haben dem abgezockt und dann solen die serjos sein ???

wer hat einen anwalt genomen ich wurde da mitmachen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich bin leider auch auf diese Abzocke hereingefallen. Kann mich nur leider nicht daran errinnern mich irgendwann mal dort registriert zu haben. Habe jetzt im Internet gestöbert und die Kundenhotline 0180/5991000 gefunden, dort sofort angerufen. 
Dort müßt Ihr eure Handynr. über die tastatur eingeben und dann nur noch den Angaben folgen. Habe sofort eine sms bekommen das das Abo gekündigt ist.

Viel erfolg.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Also bin auch stinken sauer und werde mir nee neuen Karte kaufen um denn kein geld mehr an den Hals zu werfen....hoffe nur die bekommen auch noch ihre strafe das ist ja wohl der hammer was die sich raus nehmmen....


----------



## ettepiel (1 August 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Habe die angezeigt wegen Betruges. Beträge zwischen 9,95 € und 24,95 € wurden mit meiner T-Mobilerechnung monatlich abgerechnet.
Nach Kündigung und Drohung mit meinem Anwalt, und der Nachfrage, welche Dienstleistung für mein Geld eigentlich erbracht wird, kam plötzlich ein Einlenken!!! Ich bekam mein Geld rückerstattet. Habe mich da nie eingeloggt. So das auch die Frage stand, wohe haben die meine Daten?!?!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Super, bin auch darauf reingefallen! Geht ja zack zack und du bist 4,99 €uro los! Aber ihr habt mir geholfen DANKE, daß mit dem Kündigen auf der selben Seite von myquiz2win funktioniert anscheinend tatsächlich! Sie haben es auf jeden Fall wieder rausgenommen! Mal schauen was jetzt noch kommt, wegen Bezahlung usw. Also nochmals danke für den super Tipp


----------



## Roland Früh (19 August 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

ich binn auch betrofen !! komme aber nicht mit der numer 87070 nicht durch! haben DIE EINE NEUE NUMMER:


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hatte auch das Problem mit myquiz2win ist jetzt dank des Mopaytips gelöst , danke !!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

joop ich kanns bestätigen es hat geklappt endlich weg die scheiß myquiz.....kacke da menno bin ich froh die abzocker loszu sein probiert es mit der Nummer die der eine hier reingeschrieben hat


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



reggae45 schrieb:


> [email protected] anclicken, neues Passwort anfordern, einloggen bei [email protected] und kündigen.
> Es kommt Antwort per SMS


Kündigen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Kündigung Nr: 016247xxxxx


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Danke für die Hilfe!!!!!!! Mit der Nummer 0180/5991000 und der Eingabe meiner Handynummer bin ich nun endlich diese Abzocker los!!!!!! Endlich wieder eine bezahlbare Handyrechnung in Sicht!!!!!!
Viel Erfolg den andern Betroffenen!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

wow.. mit der Nummer 0180/5991000 geht die Kündigung sofort! Danke...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



bernd.overmann schrieb:


> Bin Deinem Rat gefolgt und konto umgehend gestoppt werden.  Der Vertreiber " PLANET49 " glänzt immer wieder mit Gewinnspielen z.B. Lottospielgemeinschaften, der das gleiche Ziel verfolgt.


Es werden ohne wissen Gebühren auf der Handyrechnung aufgeführt.
Die dürfte aber ein reller Anbieter nicht zulassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die dürfte aber ein reller Anbieter nicht zulassen.


Welcher Anbieter soll das sein?


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es werden ohne wissen Gebühren auf der Handyrechnung aufgeführt.


Ob das so stimmt? Schau dir mal den angehangenen Screenshot etwas genauer an.


Captain Picard schrieb:


> Welcher Anbieter soll das sein?


Hat der Vorposter schon erwähnt, das ist die Planet49 GmbH aus Sulzbach. Abgerechnet wird über die Serverschnittstelle der MindMatics AG.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Oh :cry:  ich vergass die Ironie Tags zu setzen...


----------



## Gast-Sauer (11 Dezember 2009)

*Richtige verarsche mit MOPAY*

MOPAY = Abzocke

hab ne schöne Rechnung von dem verein bekommen ohne wissens ein dienst in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Richtig schön getrixt über den Handyanbieter wird das Geld fix abgebucht am monats anfang bekommt man dann die Info auf schwarz und weiß.

Zwar bekommt man zwischen durch ne SMS das man jetzt ein Abbo hat aber hallo kann ja jeder schicken und einfach kohle abziehen.

Ich denke ma ich werde weiter suchen vllt die Verbraucherzentrale kontaktieren, solche abbos sind nicht im sinne des verbrauchers.... einige wenige die ne schöne zeit auf ibiza erleben ist das ergebnis. Sauerei


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Bin auch auf die Abzocke reingefallen Habe unter Der Nummer 01805991000 Gekündigt Hoffe Es Hilft noch wem


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: SMS von Mopay*

Dank an alle.

habe heute so eine sms bekommen! 

erst war es net mobile ...... 
_____________________________
Postanschrift:	net mobile AG
 	                Zollhof 17
 	                40221 Düsseldorf
Tel:	0180 5 240077
Fax:	0180 5 240099
E-mail:	[email protected]
______________________________

dann mopay von mindmatics.

habe mich davor gewundert warum ich letzten monat knapp 15 € abgebucht  wurden, erst aber keine gedanken gemacht, (viel stress), dann heute die sms von mopay mit abo 4,99€/woche. 
hat mich stuzig gemacht. 

Dank euch bin ich jetzt diese Ar*****er los.

Hilft echt, egal ob es über das Telefon ist oder übers Internet, hoffe ich.... )


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es werden ohne wissen Gebühren auf der Handyrechnung aufgeführt.
> Die dürfte aber ein reller Anbieter nicht zulassen.




Ganz genau, das kann doch nicht sein das bekannte Anbieter da mitspielen. was haben die denn für ne Berechtigung vorzuweisen von Mindmatics? Wohl keine weil ich mich da nie registriert habe oder so!
Also ich gehe Montag zur Polizei und zum Anwalt, das machen die mit mir nicht, obendrein gibts ne Anzeige wegen Belästigung weil ich die SMS morgens bekommen habe und geweckt wurde und Aufwandsentschädigung werde ich mit einklagen, die werden schon sehen, die mach ich kaputt, und wenn ich meine 30 Euro persönlich aus den rausschlage.


----------



## blowfish (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...das machen die mit mir nicht, obendrein gibts ne Anzeige wegen Belästigung weil ich die SMS morgens bekommen habe und geweckt wurde und Aufwandsentschädigung werde ich mit einklagen, die werden schon sehen, die mach ich kaputt, und wenn ich meine 30 Euro persönlich aus den rausschlage.



Und noch so ein Tagträumer:scherzkeks:
Von was träumst du eigentlich bei Nacht? 
Mach doch was vernünftiges mit deiner Freizeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



blowfish schrieb:


> Und noch so ein Tagträumer:scherzkeks:
> Von was träumst du eigentlich bei Nacht?
> Mach doch was vernünftiges mit deiner Freizeit.




Du ich bin im Rechtschutz, und im vollem Umfang im Recht! Ich wurde ganz klar betrogen!
Um so länger die mir Probleme machen um so mehr Ärger handeln die sich ein, notfalls bin ich auch gewaltbereit und das meine ich ernst, ich wurd schonmal abgezogen, nicht nochmal!


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> weil ich mich da nie registriert habe oder so!


...warum checkst du nicht erst einmal die gemachten Eingaben hier: https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich gehe Montag zur Polizei und zum Anwalt,


Anwalt ist o.K, doch der wird dich eines besseren belehren, wenn er Ahnung von der Materie hat. Übrigens, denke an die Selbstbeteiligung bei deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung! Polizei kannste vergessen, deren Aufgabe ist es nicht, deine Angelegenheit zu klären, auch wenn die eine Anzeige aufnehmen, die letztlich wieder eingestellt wird.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> obendrein gibts ne Anzeige wegen Belästigung weil ich die SMS morgens bekommen habe und geweckt wurde


...Belästigung ist kein Straftatbestand, frage deinen Anwalt danach! Wer sein Handy anlässt und vom Eingang einer Nachricht überrascht wird, hat dieses Risiko allein zu tragen.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Aufwandsentschädigung werde ich mit einklagen....


...na dann beziffere die mal! Posts in Foren, die Fahrt zum Anwalt, dessen Kosten und Arbeitsausfall zur Klärung solcher Sachverhalte können übrigens nicht verrechnet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich habe keine interesse von eure werbung und sehe ich nich mehr m eine abbuchung an meine vodafone guthaben.

Bitte sofort kundigen...

Danke,
JR


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Du solltest eigentlich bemerkt haben, dass dass wir nicht die Betreiber sind, sondern das Forum computerbetrug.de. 


das nächste merkbefreite Posting wandert sofort in den Müll


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo ich bin auch stuzig geworden das mein Handy Guthaben immer so schnell bei Simyo aufgebraucht war u Habe wen wundert es auch due 88028 entdeckt. Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder unfreundliche Anrufer die mir erzählt habe ich hätte so ein kostenpflichtiges Abo habe immer gesagt ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewust u möchte dies sofort kündigen. Das wurde nicht veranlaßt. Simyo hält sich da komplett raus. Danke für die Tel ich habe es nun gekündigt das wurde mir von einer Mitarbeiterin bestätigt. Es wurde mir gesagt dasd es 4x auf der Internetseite steht das dies kostenpflichtig wäre ? ! hat das jemand überprüft. Ich finde das ist ne echte Sauerei. Ich hätte gerne mein Geld zurück ca 30-40  € so aus Prinzip hat da jemand ne Idee wie wäre ne Sammelklage ? In diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank!!!!!!!
Gruß Andrea


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie wäre ne Sammelklage ?


Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

auch ich habe solche SMS bekommen, ich habe mich unter mindmatics eingeloggt und siehe da es hat innerhalb 5 Minuten geklappt. ich bin abgemeldet. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Traudl


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wow.. mit der Nummer 0180/5991000 geht die Kündigung sofort! Danke...



Danke für den Hinweis mit der Telefonnummer, konnte ebenfalls erfolgreich kündigen!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

ich habe bei mindmatics jetzt alles gesperrt über die internetseite, hoffe ich muss nichts mehr zahlen sonst wird anwalt eingeschaltet...
mir wurde monatelang geld abgebucht wovon ich nich ma wusste was das is und wofür... ich werd mein vertrag bei t-mobile kündigen und den anbeiter wechseln, bin nich zufrieden damit...


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... sonst wird anwalt eingeschaltet...


Das wird immer wieder mal behauptet, nur tätig wird dahingehend nahezu niemand.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... ich werd mein vertrag bei t-mobile kündigen und den  anbeiter wechseln...


Wozu das denn? Alle Provider machen solche Abrechnungen - nimmste einen anderen, wird eben über den abgebucht. Hier der Hinweis, wer seine Nummer mit nimmt, nimmt womöglich auch die Abrechnung mit, wenn zuvor nicht erfolgreich gekündigt wurde.


----------



## Teleton (9 April 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



> Wozu das denn? Alle Provider machen solche Abrechnungen - nimmste einen anderen, wird eben über den abgebucht.


Machen das wirklich alle? Obwohl ich ja als Dangerfreak häufig meine Nummer in  Fallen eintrage darf ich meist nicht mitmachen.
Konnte man nicht bei einigen Providern den Mist abschalten?
Kündigen macht natürlich nur Sinn wenn man den alten Provider ausdrücklich darauf hinweist warum man abhaut und dass die Teilnahme an SMS/ABO-Beutezügen das entscheidende Kriterium für den Neuabschluss des Vertrages bei einem Mitbewerber ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



achim_insel schrieb:


> Mopay Abbuchungen vom Handy
> ich möchte eigentlich nur eine einzige Information im Forum loswerden...
> MOPAY ist ein Service der MindMatics GmbH...
> Die haben auch eine Homepage: www.mindmatics.de
> ...



Super Es hat Funktioniert! Ich habe verzweifelt nach einen lösung gesucht,12x 4,99€ letzter zeit, voriges Jahr; das ganze jahr über bezahlt ohne erfolg auf stornierung! Jetzt hat es endlich geklabt, genau wie hier oben aleitung folgen Viel Glück, Ps. Ich hoffe das die verbrescher welche die beträge ergaunern nie zum genuß kommen und ihnen wünche ich dauer Durchfall für  Ganz Leben!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich bin auch ein opfer von Winmy tv.Weiß nicht mehr wie ich dazu kam.
im Februar 2010 wurden mir 100 € von meinem Konto Handy von dieser Truppe in Rechnung gestellt. Bekam Monate lang SMS mit der Mitteilung Winmy tv geht für Sie in die Abo Verlängerung. 
Wußte nicht wer sich hinter der Nummer verbarg.
Ließ sich auch nicht zuck rufen.
Mein Handyanbieter hat mich nicht unterstüzt rauszubekommen wer dahinter steckt.

Bin nicht zur Polizei gegangen.

Schrecklich


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem anbieter nachgefragt wie es sein kann das mir geld von meiner prepaid abgezogt wird ohne das ich telefoniere,es kamm wirklich von dem scheiß quiz2.
> Habe darauf hin eine Tel. nr. bekommen 01805 991000 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************01805 991000******end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************01805 991000******end_of_the_skype_highlighting über diese hotline könnt ihr auch kündigen.
> ...



habe ich befolgt hoffe es wirkt bin ebenfalss drauf reingefallen :-( hoffe der tip hat funktioniert grüßle Sonja


----------



## Kleine Hexe (21 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Ich habe über die Seite von mindmatics meine Nummer für diesen Anbieter sperren lassen und dieses Selbstläufer-Abo gekündigt.
Mein Handy-Anbieter bekommt von mir eine Beschwerde, ich werde diese Kosten wegen Betruges nicht zahlen.
Nur wenn man sich gegen solche Abzocke wehrt, hören diese Belästigungen auch mal auf.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Kleine Hexe schrieb:


> ... hören diese Belästigungen auch mal auf.


Aber wie kam es überhaupt erst dazu?

Gestern war eine Rentnerin bei mir, die einen Apple nutzt. Beim Start des Safaribrowsers wurde ihr eine Werbung eingeblendet mit einem Apfelpuzzle, den man mit ein paar Mausklicks zusammen setzen musste, weil man ja angeblich ein "Gewinner" sei. Die Dame machte das und um an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können, musste sie ihre Handynummer eintragen bei quiz-fever.de von der Planet49 angeben. Sie erhielt einen PIN auf das Handy und den trug sie dann wieder in die Browseranzeige ein. Blöd hier nur, dass der Safari anscheinend nicht optimal mit dem Anmeldeablauf harmoniert - einen Preis hatte die Seniorin, die sonst sehr umsichtig mit ihren Daten ist, nämlich nicht gesehen.

Der restliche Ablauf ist automatisiert. Als Schnittstelle zwischen der Planet49 GmbH in Sulzbach und dem Mobilfunkbetreiber des Endnutzers fungiert die MindMatics AG. über deren Technologien erfolgt schließlich die Abrechnung, die der Provider umsetzt.

Unser prima Gesetzgeber ist der Meinung erlegen, dass man "mobiles Payment" für den Kauf von Kinokarten, an Parkautomaten oder ähnlich nützlichem verwenden kann. Mit den anderweitig "seriösen" Gschäftlemachern hat der aber nicht gerechnet, die innovativ jeden ausgestreckten Finger schnappen, weil sie zur Gewinnoptimierung ohnehin die ganze Hand wollen.



Kleine Hexe schrieb:


> Betrug


...den allerdings müsste man beweisen können, was bekanntlich ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist, da hier schon mal verschiedene, subjektive Meinungen auf einander prallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hi, alle die auf myquiz2win reingefallen sind, kann ich nur raten, schnellstens
https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go eingeben. 
der 
service ist kostenlos. Man loggt sich ein und geht dann auf Abos und kann den Mist dann mit einem Klick deaktivieren. Sofort erhält man dann aufs Handy eine SMS, dass das Abo abgemeldet hat. Mir ist jetzt ein Stin vom Herzen gefallen, denn ich hatte nichts abgeshlossen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Habs so gemacht hoffe endlich ruhe zu haben vor diesen Abzockern Danke Dir Alex 
Mfg Mike



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Geh mal auf:     content4me by MindMatics AG
> da kannst du dann unter "Ich möchte" die Rubrik  "Kundenservice online" anklicken.
> 
> Dann gibst du da deine Handynummer ein und kannst dein vermeindliches Abo abmelden.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

hallo meine Name ist [ edit] , ich bin auch reingefallen von diese Abo 
myquiz2.de , aber ich weiß nicht wie.....


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Habe soeben erfolgreich myQuiz2win gekündigt.

01805 991000

einfach anrufen (14 ct/min) und mit angabe der Telefonnummer durch hangeln. es wird sofort per Computer nachgefragt ob man kündigen will. Wenn man dies bestätigt, kommt im nächsten Augenblick die SMS, dass alle Abo's gekündigt sind.

Den Tipp habe ich von meinem Handy-Provider bekommen. Mann kann sich später auch noch mit einem Mitarbeiter verbinden lassen um über das Geld zu streiten, ob man es wiederbekommet. Die Verbindung wird dann auf einmal sehr schlecht und ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass das Gespräch dann teurer wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass das Gespräch dann teurer wird.


Ohne explizite  Ansage ist  das unzulässig


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Vielen Dank für die Tel. 0180/5991000 habe soeben gekündigt, ich hatte auch ein Abo ohne es zu wissen und mir wurde 2x 4,99 Euro abgebucht.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hallo,

ich möchte von myquiz2win.de keine SMS mehr erhalten. Bitte storno bei der Nummer 0151/******.

Danke Loth


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Danke Loth schrieb:


> ....ich möchte von myquiz2win.de keine SMS mehr erhalten. Bitte storno bei der Nummer 0151/178*****.



Wir sind hier aber weder die Mindmatics AG noch die Planet49 GmbH und schon gar nicht deren Support. Du musst dich an die wenden, nicht an die freundlichen Helferlein hier. Lies mal ein bisschen zurück, da steht, wie das geht.


----------



## marlene (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

d a n k e 
für eure infos, 
konnte dieses Abo kündigen, weiß bis heute noch nciht wie es zustande kam.


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



marlene schrieb:


> ... weiß bis heute noch nciht wie es zustande kam.


Dann geh doch mal auf die Website und schau dir das an oder gucke mal > HIER <. Evtl. kommen Erinnerungen zurück. Andererseits solltest du dir die Frage stellen, wer zum Zeitpunkt des Aboabschlusses Zugriff auf dein Handy gehabt haben könnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Hurra bei mir hat die Abmeldung auch geklappt. Das ist reinste Abzocke


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

ey ich glaub es geht langsam los hier, kann doch nicht sein weiß von keinen scheiß abo bescheid? haben mir jetzt schon 15€ abgebucht bis ich es bemerkt habe!^^ danke und des geld kann ich mir ez am a.... schmieren?


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Und was will uns dieses Posting jetzt sagen ?


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Und was will uns dieses Posting jetzt sagen ?


Dass der Poster einer ordentlichen deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, bin gerade in die abo Falle getapt. ich wurde über die Meinung zum Atom ja oder nein gefragt worden und habe für ja geantwortet. Dann sollte ich meine handy nummer angeben, danach kam der Cood und schon hatten sie mich. Ich kann nicht mal jetzt es Rückgängig machen. Bitte helfen ise mir. Ich will das nicht haben.
Herzliche Grüße Jadwiga


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 März 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Jadwiga schrieb:


> ....danach kam der Cood und schon hatten sie mich...


Hast du den Code in die Internetseite eingetragen? Wenn ja, dann müsstest du das Abo wieder kündigen, wenn nein, dann ist nichts passiert.

Kündigung hier: https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*

hallo ich bekomme seid zwei monaten immer 500 € zu geschikt
habe die nummer angerufen doch ist immer besetz kann mir bitte jemand helfen?? 



wenn ja hier meine email adresse
@hotmail.de


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 April 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



hulyase schrieb:


> ich bekomme seid zwei monaten immer 500 € zu geschikt
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


Kennst du meine Kontonummer? Wenn ja, dann überweise das doch bitte dort hin! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Kennst du meine Kontonummer? Wenn ja, dann überweise das doch bitte dort hin! :scherzkeks:



haha ich find das gar nicht so witzig :S


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2011)

*AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> haha ich find das gar nicht so witzig :S


Na dann schreib doch mal im ernst, was du uns mitteilen willst. In deinem ersten Posting kam da nur so merkwürdiges rüber.


----------



## Wolfgang Jaeger (16 Februar 2012)

sprinter07 schrieb:


> *AW: SMS von Tel 87070-myquiz2win.de*
> 
> bei mir hats geklappt - die Kündigung.
> Ihr müsst erstmal die Seite aufrufen " myquiz2win.de"
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang Jaeger (16 Februar 2012)

Bei mir auch. Bekam auch gleich eine SMS als Bestätigung.


----------

